# BIND secondary (slave) server



## ikevinjp (Feb 15, 2012)

I posted this thread: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29750
but there's no reply. Anyone knows how to properly configure a BIND secondary (slave) server? (I think the file format is the same for PowerDNS)


----------



## vand777 (Feb 16, 2012)

Example:

```
zone "your.domain.name" {
   type slave;
   file "/etc/namedb/slave/your.domain.name";
   masters { XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX; };
};
```

Where XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX is the IP of master server.


----------

